# Hello all!!



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello, 

  My name is Chris Stewart and I am from Downey, CA.
I am 27 years old and am married to my lovely wife Christie for 6 years.

 I have been in the martial arts since 1993 when I started training with USSD where I acheaved 2nd Dan (nidan) in 1999. I took a hiatus from 1999 till 2004 when I started teaching Kenpo at my church and started a relationship with Karate for Christ International (www.karateforchrist.com) where I combined my faith and the martial arts. I was honored to become the California State Representative for in 2007. 

During the day I am a Pastor (Minister to adults) at Trinity Baptist Church in Downey (www.trinitydowney.com), I am blessed to be able to make a living doing the ministry in which I have been doing for years. I teach Bible studies and ocassionally preach (in fact the whole month of august) 

I will be starting to make an instructional DVD series for my students so any advice you have would be appriciated. 

God Bless, 

Chris


----------

